# Vorsicht Handybesitzer: Teure Spam-Nachrichten über WAP



## sascha (20 November 2006)

*Vorsicht Handybesitzer: Teure Spam-Nachrichten über WAP*

Handybesitzern in Deutschland und Österreich droht offenbar eine neue Kostenfalle: Spam per Dienstmitteilung. Unbekannte verschicken seit einigen Tagen Mitteilungen, in denen für angeblich kostenlose Klingeltöne und Handyspiele geworben wird. Das Fatale daran: Schon beim Versuch, die Mitteilung zu lesen, wird unter Umständen eine teure GPRS-Verbindung ausgelöst. Gleichzeitig kann damit der – kostenpflichtige – Download einer Datei über WAP gestartet werden. Das Ausmaß der neuen Masche ist noch völlig unklar.

Gleich mehrere betroffene Handybesitzer meldeten sich in den vergangenen Tagen bei Dialerschutz.de. Sie hatten auf ihr Mobiltelefon eine so genannte Dienstmitteilung erhalten mit dem Wortlaut „GRATIS Klingeltöne! Handyspiele! Wallpaper!“ Damit verbunden war ein Link zur Seite dexl.widelive.com. Das Problem bei dieser Dienstmitteilung war, dass nur der Beginn des Textes angezeigt wurde - mit den Optionen „Lesen“ oder „Löschen“. Wenn die Empfänger die Nachrichten lesen wollten, versuchte das Mobiltelefon sofort, eine teure Verbindung über den Datendienst GPRS aufzubauen.

Hinter dem Nachrichtenversand dürfte eine Masche stecken, die insbesondere in Großbritannien, Schweden und Australien seit gut eineinhalb Jahren für Wirbel sorgt. Bei den Nachrichten handelt es sich um einen Wap-Push-Dienst. Die Täter verschicken dabei Botschaften, in denen für angeblich kostenlose Klingeltöne, Spiele oder Filme geworben wird. Damit verbunden ist ein Link, der - bei entsprechender Einstellung des Handys - sofort aktiviert wird und die kostenpflichtige Verbindung zu einem WAP-Portal herstellt. Downloads über die Adresse werden dann über die Mobilfunkrechnung abgerechnet. In Australien etwa wurden Handybesitzer im April dieses Jahres massiv mit Werbebotschaften mit dem Titel „Funny Clip“ belästigt, hier führte die Spur zur Adresse au.widelive.com. In Großbritannien lautete die unerwünschte Werbebotschaft „Ringtones“, hier führten die Links zur Adresse „tms.widelive.com“. Jetzt scheint die Masche auch in Deutschland angekommen zu sein.

Nachdem die Täter im Ausland sitzen, dürfte es sehr schwer werden, gegen sie wegen unerlaubter Werbung vorzugehen. Umso wichtiger ist es für Handybesitzer, sich vor unerwünschten GPRS-Verbindungen zu schützen, die bei Erhalt der Spam-Nachrichten ausgelöst werden können. Die entsprechenden Einstellungen variieren allerdings je nach Handytyp. Wer sich schützen will, sollte deshalb nach der Bedienungsanleitung seines Handys vorgehen oder mit dem Hersteller und seinem Netzbetreiber Kontakt aufnehmen. 

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=404


*Diskussion dazu hier *
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=48505


----------

